# [APP][4.0+] Pure ICS File Manager



## flyingyellow (Feb 1, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
EDIT: Wow, this got featured in the RootzWiki news even though I haven't opened this thread in weeks. I should probably start updating it now.

*Pure ICS File Manager*
A file manager focused on adherence to Android design principles.​









Google Play link:​https://play.google....ion.FileBrowser

From the Play description...

Are you sick of having to scroll through ridiculous, cartoonish, and just plain ugly icons to find your files? Are you embarrassed to open your file manager because of how much it clashes with the rest of Android's design? Are you tired of wasting precious hours of your time just trying to figure out how to copy and paste?

Well I was. I got so fed up with all of the goofy looking, dysfunctional file managers I saw on the market that I decided to write my own.

Pure ICS File Manager sticks as close to the Android design and UI principles as possible, from the way files are selected all the way down to the form of the icon. Its goal is to be a perfect fit into the Android operating system, both in aesthetics and usability.

Features!
=Multiple cut/copy/paste/delete
=New folders/files
=Share and rename individual files
=Available space indicator
=Dropdown menu for navigating up folders
=Sorting options
=Show hidden (dot) folders and files
=Simple, uncluttered UI
=Extremely fast, absolutely no bloat
=Follows design and usability patterns instead of forcing users to learn arbitrary anti-patterns
=No ads

Coming soon:
=Bookmarks!
=Receiving intents for picking files!

Yes, it is a very simple application that can be used to manage your files. My primary goal was to make a file manager that looked and functioned like one that would have shipped with Android 4.0+.

This also happens to be my first application and would appreciate any feedback! Thank you very much!​


----------



## flyingyellow (Feb 1, 2012)

Version 11 (2012/08/07)

Fixes:
-No more random force closes when opening "/d" (What is that file for anyway? It was on my device too and I just deleted it because it was empty > .>)


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Very very nice app. I really like apps that stick to what they're supposed to do. Nice and simple and does what it should. Only thing I would suggest is maybe develop a version or add in the option to do root features. I love root explorer. Use it daily. But would love to see it look more like this. So maybe cut,copy and past into system and root folders. You could add this as an option under a settings menu. Of course these are just ideas. Definately going to keep this around though. Very nice app

Sent from an AOKP'd ET4G thanks to Times_Infinity

Need Help? Hit me up on GTalk: [email protected]


----------



## flyingyellow (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for your feedback scarmon. I plan to add root functionality, but that's probably pretty far into the future because I honestly don't even know how to request root access quite yet. But thank you again for trying it out and the supportive comments


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

flyingyellow said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback scarmon. I plan to add root functionality, but that's probably pretty far into the future because I honestly don't even know how to request root access quite yet. But thank you again for trying it out and the supportive comments


The important thing is that you keep going. Learn as you go is the style almost every Dev I know has taken. I have been doing my own little mods for myself for a while now and I still don't know what I'm doing half the time. But I learn as I go and you will too. Believe me. I'm keeping an eye on this app and thread. Very interested to see this develop in the future.

Sent from my AOKP'd ET4G thanks to Times_Infinity! 

Need Help? Feel free to hit me up on GTalk : [email protected]


----------



## suku_patel_22 (Feb 4, 2012)

looks sleek and fast
Some suggestions

1. Root support
2. Case insensitive sorting
3. Option to not display hidden folders(.data etc.)
4. Size info if other partitions, similar to sdcard, ex. data, system, root
5. Disable share for folders
6. ZIP explorer

Sorry for the short list









Tapatalked from a Desire S waiting for Kernel 3 sources. WAKE UP HTC!!!!!!


----------



## hotppcchickie (Jul 20, 2012)

flyingyellow said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback scarmon. I plan to add root functionality, but that's probably pretty far into the future because I honestly don't even know how to request root access quite yet. But thank you again for trying it out and the supportive comments


fantastic, as that is what i am wantin too


----------



## Big Cam (Jun 5, 2012)

I saw this on the news section, it looks great. Are there plans to incorporate Root access? If so this would replace the 2 file browsers I currently have.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2012)

Light theme maybe?


----------

